# TiVo Series 3 (1TB) 157 Hrs HD/ 1367 SD + Lifetime



## jrdemott (Jun 16, 2008)

I've moved to TiVo Premiere, and so am parting with my original Series 3. It's been upgraded with a 1 TB WD Green DVR drive - so it has 157 hours of HD. I am including the original 250 GB drive (not installed) to serve as a backup or in case anyone wants to upgrade to more than 1 TB.

The opening bid price is $299.00, and the auction ends Sunday morning.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290524832322&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

